# Dissertation Quellenverzeichnis in Word 2002 automatisch erstellen?



## Promaetheus (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Ich schreibe gerade an meiner Dissertation und möchte im Text bei Quellenangaben, wenn möglich automatisiert zum Schluss ein Quellenverzeichnis erstellen. Beim Inhaltsverzeichnis und Abbildungsverzeichnis hat das Ganze ja schon gut geklappt.

Im Text soll dann Beispielsweise stehen: ... Extraktion des partiellen Femurknochens nach Gilbert [GIL01]...
Und hinten im Quellenverzeichnis soll dann eine Liste der Quellenangaben generiert werden.

Eigentlich sollte es genauso sein wie bei den Fussnoten, nur eben auf einer spezifischen Seite und nicht unter jeder Seite.


----------



## Drogist (23. Mai 2009)

Promaetheus hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich sollte es genauso sein wie bei den Fussnoten, nur eben auf einer spezifischen Seite und nicht unter jeder Seite.


... und so ist es auch. Du fügst eine Fußnote ein und änderst eine Kleinigkeit bei den Einstellungen, siehe Abbildung. Schon hast du deine Endnoten am Ende des Dokuments (oder Abschnitts).


----------



## Promaetheus (24. Mai 2009)

Danke für deinen Hinweis. Soweit war ich auch schon. Nur habe ich leider das Problem dass es die Formatierung der Dissertation gebietet das Quellenverzeichnis direkt an das Inhaltsverzeichnis ODER direkt an den Hauptteil anzuhängen. Nur leider ist dies nicht das Ende des Dokuments.


----------



## Drogist (24. Mai 2009)

Na gut,

ich zitiere mal mich selbst: 


> Schon hast du deine Endnoten am Ende des Dokuments (*oder Abschnitts*).


... und genau das ist die Möglichkeit. Füge am Ende des Hauptteils einen Abschnittswechsel ein, und dann kannst du das Teil am Endes des Abschnitts (Hauptteils) einfügen. Vielleicht hilft ja das ...


----------

